# Weird Error Code - Urgent



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello,

I just yesterday bough a new desktop PC, a "Pryon" if you need the specs please let me know. The problem is I can be in the middle of doing something or not doing anything at all and I will get a blue screen and the system will restart. Once the system has been restarted it provides some screenshots,


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, could you please post your system specs, and the model of Pryon.
(a Pryon E925P for example)
This link has info on what to tell us....
http://www.techsupportforum.com/postinghelp.php


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn the auto reboot off and post the bsod error message i full the computer freezes on


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright,

Pryon (Don't know model, how do I find out)
1GB RAM
Intel Pentium D 3.20
Vista Home Premium

Need anything else?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

StaplerBoy, the stop error you're getting is *0x0000000A: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

First of all, is it 100% positive that this specific Pryon configuration is fully compatible with Vista? I'm asking because your machine has virtually never operated, and it starts giving the dreaded 0xA bug check from day one... Anyhow, here goes:

*Diagnosis*

The memory referenced was 0, the IRQL in question was 2, and the attempted action at the time of reference, was a write operation.

*Cause*

This bug check is issued if paged memory (or invalid memory) is accessed when the IRQL is too high.

The error that generates this bug check usually occurs after the installation of a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS.

If you encounter bug check 0xA while upgrading to a later version of Windows, this error might be caused by a device driver, a system service, a virus scanner, or a backup tool that is incompatible with the new version.

*Resolving the Problem*

If the message appears during an installation of Windows, make sure that the computer and all installed peripherals are listed in the Microsoft Windows Marketplace Tested Products List. Please use either Everest™ Home Edition or System Specs Finder to post back your computer's hardware configuration. We'll tell you if anything on that list is not Vista compatible. Moreover, you'll be advised if any updates are needed for drivers and/or your BIOS.

To resolve an error caused by a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS:

Restart your computer. 
Press F8 at the character-based menu that displays the operating system choices. 
Select the Last Known Good Configuration option from the Windows Advanced Options menu.
To resolve an error caused by an incompatible device driver, system service, virus scanner, or backup tool:

Check the System Log in Event Viewer for error messages that might identify the device or driver that caused the error. To do so, click on the Start menu, select Run, type *eventvwr*, press OK. Post back what Errors you see (white "X" on red circle) in System and Application.
Try disabling memory caching of the BIOS. If you don't know how to do this, ask us (we'll be in a better position to tell you how, after seeing the Everest/SSF report).
Run the hardware diagnostics supplied by the system manufacturer, especially the memory scanner. To do so, read carefully, download and use in accordance with the documentation, the Windows Memory Diagnostic. We'll also let you know if your manufacturer provides additional diagnostic tools.
Make sure the latest Windows updates are installed. For this, use the Windows Update site (accessible from your Start menu).
If your system has small computer system interface (SCSI) adapters, contact the adapter manufacturer to obtain updated Windows drivers. Try disabling sync negotiation in the SCSI BIOS, checking the cabling and the SCSI IDs of each device, and confirming proper termination. (We'll know if these are applicable, by seeing the hardware configuration report.)
For integrated device electronics (IDE) devices, define the onboard IDE port as Primary only. Also, check each IDE device for the proper master/slave/stand-alone setting. Try removing all IDE devices except for hard disks. You'll be getting explicit step-by-step instructions as soon as we get the hardware configuration report, and especially if nothing has worked until that point.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Before I read all those instructions let me clarify something.

I bought this computer from a retailer "Harvey Norman" google them if you must.
Vista was already loaded onto the PC.

EDIT: So whcihi step am I meant to be doing?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, this clarifies my initial concern since they seem to be serious about their business (dai will surely know more for he's in Australia); so now you're ready to go through the detailed steps. Persevere, and so we will, too!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

StaplerBoy said:


> EDIT: So whcihi step am I meant to be doing?


Everything under the "Resolving the Problem" heading. Post along, as you'll be finishing each subsection.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Regarding step 1, here is my computers configuration specs,


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

StaplerBoy, please keep performing the ensuing steps and posting. :smile:


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, I will continue to edit this post.

1) Get system specs and post. Complete
2) Restart. Complete
3) When restarting select last known good configuration. Complete

Which step is it you would like me to peform now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

these are built to a price by this company and as you can see they only use generic psu's
which one did they put in yours
http://www.com1.com.au/searchComponents.do;jsessionid=C6C101C1153FB07CCEE0FF836A1A9176
you need to post the frozen bsod error it makes it lot easier usally to pin point the problem


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

StaplerBoy said:


> Which step is it you would like me to peform now?


Apart from answering dai's questions, post what you see as Errors in the Event Viewer. This is what you'll be seeing:









Select the appropriate system errors and double-click on them. The Stop Error properties box pops up. Copy the first two lines in the Description area, and paste them in your reply in this thread.









Also, click on the link in the properties box; a new window pops up. Locate the File Details and write down the name of the file. Post this back, too, in your response.









Press No to close the first window, OK to close the second, and exit the Event Viewer. Post back what you pasted from the System Error properties boxes and the repsective file names. This will also answer dai's question on the Stop Errors. :wink:


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

dai: How am I meant to copy and paste it? (Or do you mean write it down on paper and then post it here?)
When the BSOD comes up the screen in half "cut off" and it auto-reboots.

Zazula: http://sixpop.com/images/file/52143718.jpg


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

To prevent autoreboot after a stop error, right-click on My Computer > Advanced tab > Startup and Recovery Settings > untick Automatically Restart box > OK > OK.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Zazula said:


> To prevent autoreboot after a stop error, right-click on My Computer > Advanced tab > Startup and Recovery Settings > untick Automatically Restart box > OK > OK.


Thats not there for me :4-dontkno


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry, my bad; I left one step out by accident...

To prevent autoreboot after a stop error, right-click on My Computer > Properties > Advanced tab > Startup and Recovery Settings > untick Automatically Restart box > OK > OK.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't have that advanced tab, I have some but none have Startup and Recovery settings.

EDIT: Screenshot,


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmm, this is the properties box of the shortcut to My Computer, not the actual Properties of My Computer. Press Windows logo key + Pause, instead.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi guys,
Stapler, Vista is a bit different to what Zazula is used to with XP.

Click on Start, on the right you will see Computer, Right-Click on it and choose Properties.
A new window should appear with your Experience Index etc.
On the left, click on Advanced System Settings.
Now a box will have appeared. Under the Advanced tab you will see Startup and Recovery and a Settings button. Click on Settings.
Now you will see System Failure, with Automatically Restart underneath.
Uncheck that box.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, right, this is Vistaaa... thanks, Houndog! :smile: (I wonder, does Windows key + Pause still work, though?)


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi. Zazula
windows Logo & pause displays System Properties
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Wi...b91d-d780-4c80-8f08-2f48878dc5661033.mspx#EDC


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, cheers Houndog777.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright, now I just have to wait for the bsod, I will be in touch


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Stapler,
while you wait for a bsod....
Have you tried loading your bios defaults, to sort this problem?

I ask because I noticed in one of your previous posts that your Firewire (IEEE1394) adapter was not enabled and it usually is, by default. So' I'm wondering what changes your retailer has made to the bios.

Are you comfortable entering and changing bios settings? If not, you should forget I asked.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, I have the bsod, however the screen was not aligned correctly so I could not copy everything down.



BSOD said:


> _NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> If this is the first time you have seen this stop error, restart your machine, If you see this again follow these steps;
> {Were cut off by screen couldn't make a sentence out of it}
> Technical Information:
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

StaplerBoy said:


> Okay, I have the bsod, however the screen was not aligned correctly so I could not copy everything down.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *BSOD *
> ...


Which is exactly what I said on my first post here, #5. :smile:



dai said:


> run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
> http://www.memtest86.com/


If you've already performed my suggested step to run the Windows Memory Diagnostic (see again my post #5), that means you've tested your RAM.

Moreover, after concluding RAM testing one chip at a time, you should also check them all together, if no errors have been found during the single-chip test. Please, don't forget what I've told you about using the correct RAM slots each time, for single and dual chip configurations, according to your motherboard's documentation.

Last but not least, current Memtest86 engine uses memtest+ v.1.60 features, while there have been two more recent updates to that; if you want to use the very latest in Memtest, then download Memtest86+ V1.70, burn a CD and let it run as already said for 4-6 hours per chip.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

I downloaded the Windows Memory Diagnostic, ran the file and clicked save to disk and saved it on my desktop, then extracted it with PowerISO.

But now I cant open the file..


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You don't need to extract the .iso file; you simply burn it "as is" with e.g. Nero. The resultant CD runs standalone; you boot to it, having first selected CD to be the first in the boot sequence.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

How do I get it to boot during start-up?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You will first need to enter the BIOS setup, as soon as your computer boots. Usually you have to press DEL or F2, but a complete list can be found at http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...ios-articles/122271-how-enter-bios-setup.html. Typically under Advanced Settings, there's the Boot Sequence; select to have the CD drive first.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Is there an alternative method, I don't really want to enter the BIOS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

windows ram tester is a standard feature in vista
you can access it from the tools screen when you boot from the vista install disk or from
start button/programs/admin tools/memory diognostic tool


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah yep, thanks dai ill run that now.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

UPDATE: I run the memory test thing, however when it is meant to automatically reboot my computer so I can get the results; it says an unexpected error occured.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did it say what the error was,have a look in the event viewer and see what it reports it as


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

No, it didn't say what kind of error it was.

Nothing about it in the event viewer either, man I really want my PC to work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

being as this is a new computer,i would take it back and tell them to fix it
it has to have at least a 12 month warranty on it


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

It has warranty but I have a **** load of homework which I need the computer for. SO if I could fix it myself it would be better


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did they supply a retail windows disk or a restore disk

this is for the faultrep error
http://www.dlldump.com/cgi-bin/testwrap/downloadcounts.cgi?rt=count&path=dllfiles/F/faultrep.dll


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey again,

Yes I did get the disk with it, and that link redirects me t dlldump.com


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one
http://www.dlldump.com/dll-files/F_1.html


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

That link works, but what do I do with it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l and install it,instructions in the faq which you access from the top of the page


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Which dll? faultrep.dll?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes that's the one that you had listed above


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

How do I open or install the file?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

nstructions in the faq which you access from the top of the page


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

cant find the faq


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you cannot see this
Visit our FAQ/Support section for dll installation procedure.

http://www.filegurus.com/cgi-bin/blah/Blah.pl?b=faqs,m=1100745524


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright, will I need to register it aswell?

EDIT: I try to install it and vista says "You need permission to peform this action"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on it and choose 
run as administrator


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Option isnt there =/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

admin tools/system tools/local users and goups/groups/administrator
add your name to the admin goup and click on apply at the bottom
reboot the computer and log on as admin


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol sorry to say this but I dont have that either.

I do have System Configuration but the user groups arent in there.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

bump/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i missed a step out,try it now
admin tools/computer management/system tools/local users and goups/groups/administrator


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry about late reply, I was on a trip.

I'll do that now and edit post 


EDIT:


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

msconfig/tools
turn uac off and try the install,you can turn it back on afterwards


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, I have one more bit on info.

Alot of programs now have been stuffing up and not responding, even FireFox, MSN etc.. could that be part of the problem?


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Bloody hell.

Even that doesn't work I still get the "I need permission to peform this action" message.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

start/computer
right click on C and click on properties then the security tab and enable the permissions


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Man im really upset my computers screwed and dads not happy,

1) I goto the C - Properties - Security Tab
2) I click "Edit" and make administrators have "Full Control"
3) Then it says,
"You are about to change the permissions on the root directory of the startup disk, which can result in unexpected access problems and reduce security. Do you want to continue?"

Do I click yes or no?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click yes that's what you went there to acheive


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright clicked yes but now I get this error,

"An error occured while applying security information too
C:/$Recycle.Bin'

I clicked continue but it continued to show that error for different files such as C:/BOOT and so on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the run box type
sfc /scannow
and press enter


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay i'll try now 

EDIT: I took off full control, then put it back on then did that run command and it STILL wont let me move it. Should I delete the current faultrep.dll and then put the new one in and try that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what do you mean by you took off full control


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

I had it enabled right, then I disabled it, then reenabled it and then did that run command.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

leave it disabled until you complete what you need to do,when the the compputer is running ok then re enable


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't understand.

1)So you want me to have full control disabled?
2)Then do the run command
3)Then try the faultrep.dll

In that order?


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at post 61
turn UAC off
do what you need
turn UAC back on


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright, I have to catch up on homework now so ill do it a bit later.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay!

I turned off UAC, downloaded faultrep.dll tried to install it and I am still getting the error code saying I do not have correct permission.

What are my available options now, thanks so much for the current help, I will be donating money to you if I get this solved.


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

bump..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on it and run as administrator


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

I told you earlier, that option isnt there.

Do you have IM so I can have faster support.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't use im,the thread is getting that long it's hard to remember what we have and haven't tried
do a repair install,with vista the only way i know to do it is to run the upgrade install


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

how do I do that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you are in windows pop in the disk and run the upgrade install


----------



## StaplerBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Umm - my PC came with vista pre-installed tho.

It didn't have XP first - so why do I run the UPGRADE install?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

because that's the only way i know of doing a repair install with vista and leaving your files intact


----------

